

Sign of the Times: Startup Raps for Angel Funding - ClintonWu
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/16/startup-rap-angel-funding-undrip/

======
thesash
This rap is purely about wanting money, with absolutely no mention of the
product or what it does. Are they entrepreneurs, or panhandlers?

